# 2010 Dudley mass.



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like mikes having his second show will be in feb.the 21st.You can bet this one will be bigger and better.Go to oldroads.com for info.


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I`ll be there again as i loved the last show!


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 26, 2009)

*Coooooooool deal!*

XLNT - This time I am only gonna be in a BUYING mode!  and i will bring a bike to display.  Pray for tolerable weather.

Joe

Monson will be not too long after that!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 6, 2010)

abcd931 said:


> Dsquared Cheap clothing are known for designing clothes and staging elaborate fashion shows with "explosive energy and sex appeal."They design men's and women's apparel, men's and women's footwear, fragrances, and cosmetics. Many of their shows are based on themes such as equestrian England and the fox hunt, homelessness, a men's locker room, the Wild West, and car racing.




No thanks i shop at k-mart


----------

